# Blues (74) Fans



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

From an email I received from Alligator Records and from their website:
http://www.alligator.com/index.cfm?section=news&newsID=287

SOUL AND BLUES SINGER SHEMEKIA COPELAND TO HOST WEEKLY BLUES SHOW ON SIRIUS SATELLITE RADIO

Shemekia Copeland's Blues Show
To Launch April 22

GrammyÂ®-nominated soul and blues singer Shemekia Copeland will host her own weekly blues radio show exclusively on SIRIUS satellite radio beginning April 22, 2006. Shemekia Copeland's Blues Show will air on Saturdays from 1:00pm to 7:00pm ET on SIRIUS Blues channel 74. Copeland couldn't be more excited, saying, "What kind of crazy people are working at SIRIUS to let me loose with a microphone every Saturday afternoon?"

Copeland, the daughter of the late blues master Johnny Clyde Copeland, burst on the scene in 1997 with her debut CD, TURN THE HEAT UP when she was just 19. She followed that with the GrammyÂ®-nominated WICKED in 2000, TALKING TO STRANGERS (produced by Dr. John) in 2002, and most recently, THE SOUL TRUTH (produced by Steve Cropper) in 2005.

For her SIRIUS show, Copeland will share stories of her life in the blues and play blues songs both familiar and obscure. "I warned them," said Copeland. "I'm taking over the airwaves. It's gonna be great."


----------

